# Rare Garnet amp?



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm curious about a Garnet head I've found, model United D100BT.

The only info I've found online was one HC review, that questions I've asked on forums (haha), and this paragraph from http://www.fenderbronco.com/id14.html.









_United D100BT Guitar/Bass Amp.by Garnet Amplifiers of Winnipeg Manitoba. The United name came from the fact that Gar made this line for the United School district in Winnipeg. These are the best sleeper amps out there , afterall who ever heard of a United Amp? If you see one, try it out. You will be pleasantly surprised!
It is a Garnet through and through, all tube powered!_



Has anyone had experience with these amps? Would it be worth around $350 if everything was in working order?

Thanks!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

These are known as "stencial" amps because Garnet would "stencil" any name you wanted on the front of the amp. Department stores often would sell Garnet amps under their own house-brand name.

It's a good amp but hardly "rare." That price isn't really a steal, but is fair if you are in the market for such an amp. I've played one but it was LOUD through a 4x12; that might be good or bad depending on your circumstances.

TG


----------

